# Tayda UV Enclosure Printing Service



## chongmagic (Feb 21, 2020)

Has anyone seen this yet?






						Enclosure UV Printing Service - Enclosures - Hardware
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## eaglehat (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks like you spooked them!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 21, 2020)

eaglehat said:


> Looks like you spooked them!



Well the link on the site is still there. Oh well.....


----------



## ericwood (Feb 21, 2020)

How do we convince them to keep this around indefinitely?? I need more time to create artwork!


----------



## Robert (Feb 21, 2020)

I think the "Limited time" applies to the $2 charge.

This is something that has been in the works for quite a while now, I don't think they're just going to offer it for a week then discontinue it.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 21, 2020)

Looks like a very interesting service.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 21, 2020)

I would like to see the results, and if it is decent it may be something to use from time to time.


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 21, 2020)

It's cheap enough to give it whirl.


----------



## aSongofPissandFarts (Feb 25, 2020)

Has anyone been able to order UV print?


----------



## PedalBuilder (Feb 25, 2020)

No luck here. I sent an email to the address on the UV printing page on Friday, but never received a reply.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 25, 2020)

PedalBuilder said:


> No luck here. I sent an email to the address on the UV printing page on Friday, but never received a reply.



Is the link still active? It was down for a while.


----------



## PedalBuilder (Feb 25, 2020)

It works on the desktop version of the website, but not the mobile version.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 25, 2020)

has anyone actually placed an order yet using this service?  the link is active but it sounds like you need to email Tayda and be contacted by them in order to place an order.  I think this will be a good option for some projects.  I'm just not sure it is actually up and running yet.


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 25, 2020)

zgrav said:


> has anyone actually placed an order yet using this service?  the link is active but it sounds like you need to email Tayda and be contacted by them in order to place an order.  I think this will be a good option for some projects.  I'm just not sure it is actually up and running yet.


Some guys on the madbean forum ordered some enclosures with the UV printing.  Curious to see how it turns out.


----------



## PedalBuilder (Feb 27, 2020)

I ordered two enclosures with UV printing last night. Haven't received confirmation from Tayda yet, but I'll post updates when the enclosures arrive.


----------



## mstrat (Jun 8, 2020)

PedalBuilder said:


> I ordered two enclosures with UV printing last night. Haven't received confirmation from Tayda yet, but I'll post updates when the enclosures arrive.


Do you have a pic you can share? How was the experience?


----------



## PedalBuilder (Jun 9, 2020)

This one came out well. I have another that was about 1mm off-center, so I'd recommend sticking to designs that don't need to be too precise. There are limits to the resolution of their printer, too, so I'd be careful with artwork that has very fine lines or color gradients.


----------

